# Some questions about preferences of cubes



## TheRedCuber (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello everyone

I have some questions about your preferences!

1. What is the best 2x2 speedcube? 
2. What is the best 4x4 speedcube? I have a shengshou 4x4 but when I solve the cube, he has lots of blocks! (and I don't like him realllllllly!)
3. What is the best 5x5 speedcube?
4. What is the best megaminx? With or whithout ridges?
5. What is the best pyraminx?

I know that I ask you a lot of questions! But answer me please! I need your advice!
You don't have to answer on all of them but help me please!!

greets and already thanks for the answers!


----------



## Ronxu (Jul 1, 2013)

1. WitTwo v1 or DaYan
2. 4x4 is stupid
3. SS
4. DaYan with ridges
5. SS


----------



## Username (Jul 1, 2013)

2x2: Dayan or Wittwo v1
4x4: Shengshou
5x5: Shengshou
Megaminx: Dayan w/ Ridges or Modded Shengshou
Pyraminx: Shengshou


----------



## makssl6911 (Jul 1, 2013)

Welcome to the forums! Enjoy your stay.
1. I prefer the dayan 2x2(50mm>46mm), but the Wittwo v1 is also very good.
2. There are not many good 4x4s on the market, but the shengshou one is really nice if you konsta(cathching mod)+florian(corner cutting mod) mod it.
3. Shengshou with the same mods^^/ v-cube, if you can afford it and don't want to do any mods on it.
4.Dayan megaminx, hands down. The ridges are personal preference. If you want something cheap go for a shengshou one though.
5.Shengshou. 
Haha, no problemo. 
Makss


----------



## YddEd (Jul 1, 2013)

1: Dayan or Wittwo v1/v2
2: V cube (??) or SS
3: V cube (??) or SS
4: Get a SS and mod it. If you don't like modding... Dayan. Only if you can't grip the megaminx properly you should get ridges imo.
5: Shengshou


----------



## TheRedCuber (Jul 1, 2013)

@ every answer: thanks, your advice is really useful!
@ makss and YddEd: I know that the ridges help you for more grip but I don't know if I need it! I don't have solve a megaminx in my life! So what do you recommend? w/ or w/o?


----------



## TheRedCuber (Jul 1, 2013)

Username said:


> 2x2: Dayan or Wittwo v1
> 4x4: Shengshou
> 5x5: Shengshou
> Megaminx: Dayan w/ Ridges or Modded Shengshou
> Pyraminx: Shengshou



w/ -> what do you mean? with or without?


----------



## Username (Jul 1, 2013)

TheRedCuber said:


> w/ -> what do you mean? with or without?



With


----------



## YddEd (Jul 1, 2013)

TheRedCuber said:


> @ every answer: thanks, your advice is really useful!
> @ makss and YddEd: I know that the ridges help you for more grip but I don't know if I need it! I don't have solve a megaminx in my life! So what do you recommend? w/ or w/o?


I have only ever used a Shengshou so it has no ridges, I don't think I will ever need them.


----------



## windhero (Jul 1, 2013)

2x2: Dayan
4x4: Shengshou 4x4 v5 (doesnt need mod as bad) or any older version with konsta/florian mod. Maru 4x4 is really good too.
5x5: Shengshou with florian mod
Megaminx: Dayan without ridges


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 1, 2013)

2x2: wittwo 1 but I haven't tried dayan or wittwo 2
4x4: shengshou v3/v4, theyre both the same but I haven't tried v5
5x5: shengshou
megaminx: dayan or shengshou probaly
pyraminx: shengshou but not tried anything else


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 1, 2013)

I think you're going to get about the same answer from everyone as there aren't that many good choices for the puzzles you're asking about.

Only 3x3 will have more differences in preference between one cuber and the next.


----------



## TheRedCuber (Jul 2, 2013)

makssl6911 said:


> Welcome to the forums! Enjoy your stay.
> 1. I prefer the dayan 2x2(50mm>46mm), but the Wittwo v1 is also very good.
> 2. There are not many good 4x4s on the market, but the shengshou one is really nice if you konsta(cathching mod)+florian(corner cutting mod) mod it.
> 3. Shengshou with the same mods^^/ v-cube, if you can afford it and don't want to do any mods on it.
> ...



and the v-cube 4? is that a good one?


----------



## YddEd (Jul 2, 2013)

TheRedCuber said:


> and the v-cube 4? is that a good one?


I'll compare my SS 4x4 v5 and V cube 4 when I get them and use them for a few days and tell you which one I like better. Some people do like the V cube 4 though.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 2, 2013)

1. I use a wittwi v1.
2. Modded shengshou v4.
3. Modded shengshou. 
4. I like to use a QJ (v2 i think). no ridges) 
5. pyra? PYRA??!! PPYYRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sucks.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 2, 2013)

1. wittwo v1
2. SS 4x4 v5
3. SS
4. My QJ v1 or v2 whichever one turns better (don't know what I did but mine actually turns better than all the dayans and shengshous I tried)
5. SS


----------



## windhero (Jul 2, 2013)

If you're even considering the V-cube I'd suggest you buy an X-cube 4 which is basically an improved v-cube 4. The YJ 4x4 is an x-cube knockoff that is much cheaper.

However I personally would recommend a shengshou. Cheap price, v5 is great out of the box and with breaking in it can be excellent. The WRs for 4x4 have been broken with an unmodded well broken in Shengshou 4x4.

Personally I'd just let the V-cube brand be. Only the 6x6 is clearly preferred by most from all the cubes made by that brand.


----------



## TheRedCuber (Jul 2, 2013)

YddEd said:


> I'll compare my SS 4x4 v5 and V cube 4 when I get them and use them for a few days and tell you which one I like better. Some people do like the V cube 4 though.


 ok, that would be great!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 2, 2013)

1. What is the best 2x2 speedcube? wittwo 1
2. What is the best 4x4 speedcube? ssv4 konsta+florian modded
3. What is the best 5x5 speedcube? ss avec florian mod
4. What is the best megaminx?QJ
5. What is the best pyraminx? Fat QJ

just in case you were wondering about 6x6 and 7x7 both SS for me. But the 6x6 is kontsa modded with dayan springs.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jul 2, 2013)

1. WitMaru 2x2. If you don't know what that is, see my other posts.
2. SS 4x4 v3, modded
3. SS 5x5
4. SS
5. SS

lol so many esses.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 2, 2013)

1 - Wittwo v1
2 - Shengshou v4, modded
3 - Shengshou, florian mod
4 - Dayan, with ridges
5 - I use Mefferts.. but probably Shengshou is better


----------



## WhipeeDip (Jul 2, 2013)

1. WitTwo v1.
2. SS 4x4 v5
3. SS 5x5 
4. Dayan w/ ridges
5. SS

Assuming no mods.
I own all the above except the 4x4. I have the v4 instead.


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 3, 2013)

1. Wittwo v1
2. Shengshou 4x4 v5 (With the Konsta mod)
3. Shengshou 5x5 (With the Florian mod)
4. Dayan Megaminx w/ ridges
5. Shengshou


----------



## noob (Jul 4, 2013)

TheRedCuber said:


> w/ -> what do you mean? with or without?


He means with


----------



## TheRedCuber (Jul 17, 2013)

YddEd said:


> I'll compare my SS 4x4 v5 and V cube 4 when I get them and use them for a few days and tell you which one I like better. Some people do like the V cube 4 though.



Do you already have an opinion?


----------



## YddEd (Jul 17, 2013)

TheRedCuber said:


> Do you already have an opinion?


V-cube 4. It feels much more smoother and faster. It might be my tensions on my SS 4x4 but whatever.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 17, 2013)

Did you mod the SS 4x4? If not, you should try and rethink your opinion.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 17, 2013)

Gordon said:


> Did you mod the SS 4x4? If not, you should try and rethink your opinion.


I'm still modding it (Just so it looks all pretty and stuff), but I doubt it will be my main. It's more bumpy than the V-cube.


----------



## TheRedCuber (Jul 20, 2013)

thanks to all of you!
now I can buy the cubes I want!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 20, 2013)

I find it funny that whatever cube comes out second regarding the v-cubes/SS rivalry is regarded as being the better quality product.


----------



## Username (Jul 20, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> I find it funny that whatever cube comes out second regarding the v-cubes/SS rivalry is regarded as being the better quality product.



Except for the 4x4


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 20, 2013)

1. wittwo
2. ss
3. ss
4. dayan ridges
5. ss


----------

